
Pokemon Go Is Already in Decline - hokkos
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-22/these-charts-show-that-pokemon-go-is-already-in-decline
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12343890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12343890)

------
dv_dt
The analysis seems a bit off, I'd attribute the reduced interest in Pokemon Go
almost entirely to game implementation specific gaffes, and lack of depth in
the particular game rather than any sort of indicator regarding augmented
reality.

------
franciskim
already? about time I say ;)

